# Ghost wood paludarium post as I go



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all here's a tank I've been working over the past few months. it's a 55gal tank done with the traditional greasy off silicone method. I skipped the first few steps cause its pretty much common knowledge how it's done but I'll keep posting pics as I go and get some better shots soon. 







Heres th hard scape layout. The wood used is ghost wood. Thanks pumilo for recommending a good site to get them from!








Here's the exit for the water and housing for the heater. The water runs up under neath the background and out to the canister filter. 








The overflow drainer hidden mostly from view. Plant will help cover the rest. The water level will be about 8inches 








This is my variation for a under gravel filter. Egg crate covered with fiberglass mesh. Should help supplement the canister filter. 








The air circulation fans hidden in a way fairly similar to grimms build. 








More to come! And I'll try to use a better camera soon.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

this looks extremely promising - what will be dwelling in it eventually?


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just some tropical fish I think. I'm building it for my brother. So it's kinda up to him.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Starting to position plants and where fake vines will be. Any suggestions?


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm (Jul 11, 2011)

I would put some orchids with the roots hanging down, it its a terrarium. Some kind of vanda orchid would look great. Great work.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I put two orchids in there now. I was on a budget so i couldnt get very many.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are some better pics after its almost completely planted:





































I could really use some help on tips for the aquatic plants. RIght now I have Anubias hastiflora, dwark hair grass, oriental sword, dwark baby tears, and microsword. Eventually I want to add Amazon sword and java ferns. For lighting I am using 2- 40watt T-8s and the pH will be somewhat acidic as the background is made of peat moss. Any suggestions would REALLY be a big help! Im not overly knowledgeable with aquarium plants.


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

It looks very good--surreal


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a great looking tank! If the dwarf baby tears is Hemianthus callictroides, I wonder how well it'll do under the light conditions provided. Also, the hastafolia will proabably do way better with its leaves above the surface. Mine have always grown very slowly under water. As for below the water line, java fern comes in a variety of different textures, all of which are equally easy to grow. Phillipine and trident are two of my favorite cultivars. Similarly, Anubias barteri also comes in a range of forms and sizes, from very large (broad leaf) to very small (petite). Crypts also add a variety of colors and textures, while doing very well in low light set ups. Crypt parva makes for a great if very slow groundcover. I've also had dwarf sag do really well in dimmer conditions. All in all, there are a ton of plants that offer a variety of textures, and would probably flourish in this setup. Again, great job!


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome Tank! I've always wanted to do one of these tanks!

A Pitcher plant would look great in this tank!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

inka4040 said:


> This is a great looking tank! If the dwarf baby tears is Hemianthus callictroides, I wonder how well it'll do under the light conditions provided. Also, the hastafolia will proabably do way better with its leaves above the surface. Mine have always grown very slowly under water. As for below the water line, java fern comes in a variety of different textures, all of which are equally easy to grow. Phillipine and trident are two of my favorite cultivars. Similarly, Anubias barteri also comes in a range of forms and sizes, from very large (broad leaf) to very small (petite). Crypts also add a variety of colors and textures, while doing very well in low light set ups. Crypt parva makes for a great if very slow groundcover. I've also had dwarf sag do really well in dimmer conditions. All in all, there are a ton of plants that offer a variety of textures, and would probably flourish in this setup. Again, great job!


Thanks! I really don't want to get rid of it but I was doing it for my brother 

Yeah that is the baby tears I'm using. I'm hopeful but not holding my breath. 

The Anubia hastiflora is less than inch under water hopefully it'll break the surface soon. 

I have some crypt wendetii I think or however you spell it. Haha

Thanks for the suggestions! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bokfan1 said:


> Hello all here's a tank I've been working over the past few months. it's a 55gal tank done with the traditional greasy off silicone method. I skipped the first few steps cause its pretty much common knowledge how it's done but I'll keep posting pics as I go and get some better shots soon.
> View attachment 33406
> 
> Heres th hard scape layout. The wood used is ghost wood. Thanks pumilo for recommending a good site to get them from!
> ...


Wow I just read this post again and and saw the typo. I meant great stuff not greasy off. I hate iPhone's autocorrectsometimes. Lol


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Something thats really caught my eye is the red tiger lotus. With regular pruning could it be put in here? Please guys keep any suggestions coming! I love suggestions!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A tank like that would be awesome for some Polypterus sp. (especially P. delhezi...one of the most fun fish I have ever kept). Or a Silver arowana...it would be cool to see it leap and pick off crickets from the branches (I assume it would do this, mine would leap out to eat krill from my fingers).


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

hmm never heard of either of them. arowana is related to the archer fish right? This tank only about 15gallons of water so u think it could do well in a setup this small?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

That would be fine for the smaller Polypterus species (definitely not ornatapinnis), but is much too small for an Arowanna (a much larger version of that tank would awesome for one though).


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok cool! I'll look into those. This tank is for some one else but I'd like to do something similar for me and would love to try some archers. They need like 50gal minimum though right?


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright finally finished this project!! Here are a few pics:
View attachment 34948




















The tank Gould about 16 gallons. Any suggestions on fish? My brother is still new to fish keeping so I'm trying to keep it simple. Right now it's between. Neon tetras zebra danios guppies hatchet fish platies and Cory catfish. And suggestions on combinations and amounts of the fish would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome looking tank. I love it!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry the first pic isn't showing up. Here it is:


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Awesome looking tank. I love it!


Thanks for the complement!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you post some better pics? What species of frogs or fish host your paludarium?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to say: very nice job! Regards


----------



## trendkill (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks incredible.. really nice job!


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks! Right now three Cory catfish and three neon tetras call this home. More will be added soon no frogs at least for a while. I'll try to get some better pics uploaded soon.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

love this build, one of favorites!!!!


----------

